# Is anyone familiar with LSI?



## aj47 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a PDF of a complete children's book that I would like to publish.

It is my understanding that I can do that through LSI but all I've ever done is Lulu.  

Has anyone ever published with LSI and, if so, can I pick your brain?


----------



## movieman (Aug 31, 2014)

As I understand it, the main downside of LSI is that they charge setup fees for creating books and update fees if you need to change anything (Createspace don't, and I don't think Lulu do?). However, I believe they compensate for that with higher royalties.

I have recently seen a number of self-published authors saying that LSI would no longer accept them and sent them to some new site they'd set up for people who don't have many books.

What kind of book are you trying to print? Is it just text, or illustrated?


----------



## aj47 (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a children's picture book about baseball. Non-fiction.  Aimed at the tee-ball age group.

I have an LSI account but have never done anything with it.  I got it a couple years ago.

The person who was guiding me passed and so I'm totally lost as to how to proceed.


----------



## Silver (Sep 13, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, but does LSI mean Lightning Source, or are you talking about another company? If you are talking about Lightning Source, I may be able to help in a limited fashion. I only have experience with novels and self-publishing in Australia with them.


----------

